# Bailey Mill - Delph : Sept 2012 **PIC HEAVY**



## sonyes (Sep 25, 2012)

*Bailey Mill Delph
Bailey Mill closed down in 1996.

Since that time it has remained empty and its future is uncertain. The old Delph branch line (locally known as The Delph Donkey) once ran along the front of the mill in the picture with the last passenger train running on Saturday 30 April 1955. The old track bed is now a popular recreational route to Dobcross and Uppermill.​
Had looked at this place a few times but always overlooked it in favour of other places, so glad I decided to give it a go.

Had a great explore with fiverdog*​
Enjoy!



{Bailey}073 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}072 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}077 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}067 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}066 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}064 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}059 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}058 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}057 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}056 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}053 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}051 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}049 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}048 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}043 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}040 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}038 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}037 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}035 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}034 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}033 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}031 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}030 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}026 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}025 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}019 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}018 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}017 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}016 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}015 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}011 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}010 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}009 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}005 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}004 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}003 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{Bailey}001 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



_DSC7233_001 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



_DSC7060_001 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



_DSC7049_001 by Image-inthis, on Flickr


*Well hope you enjoyed my take on a very nice relaxed mooch!!​*


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 26, 2012)

cracking photos... I still love bailey mill ... been couple of times


----------



## Bones out (Sep 26, 2012)

Humm, yummy


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 26, 2012)

Superb photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent piks dude, Bailey mill is a great explore for sure, you done it justice


----------



## sonyes (Sep 26, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> cracking photos... I still love bailey mill ... been couple of times



Cheers bud, yea we really enjoyed it, although its getting a little soggy in parts


----------



## sonyes (Sep 26, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Excellent piks dude, Bailey mill is a great explore for sure, you done it justice



Thanks mate!  Couldn't find the carding machines which have been on some previous pix, albeit from a while ago, though did find the rollers, so maybe someone has been away with them


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 26, 2012)

sonyes said:


> Thanks mate!  Couldn't find the carding machines which have been on some previous pix, albeit from a while ago, though did find the rollers, so maybe someone has been away with them



theres some pretty fancy ornate machines in the basement if thats what you mean, i no nothing about mills lool, but it is a great splore with lots of massive open spaces, we went here after we got busted at the papermill


----------



## sonyes (Sep 26, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> theres some pretty fancy ornate machines in the basement if thats what you mean, i no nothing about mills lool, but it is a great splore with lots of massive open spaces, we went here after we got busted at the papermill



We saw a couple of smaller machines in the basement, but the big ornate ones have disappeared!  but still, like you say, a very nice 'splore. This was a bit of a last minute thing tbh, but glad we made it!


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 26, 2012)

Quality mate. I loved it here


----------



## sonyes (Sep 26, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Quality mate. I loved it here



A lot bigger than I expected it to be!!


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 26, 2012)

sonyes said:


> A lot bigger than I expected it to be!!



Yeah.....It's rather deceptive. I could have spent hours looking through those old pattern books, and your processing has given the place great atmosphere and depth


----------



## sonyes (Sep 26, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> Yeah.....It's rather deceptive. I could have spent hours looking through those old pattern books, and your processing has given the place great atmosphere and depth



Thanks bud, I do try to tailor the processing to the place / pic. sometimes it works, sometimes it looks a mess, but I think it worked here. 

We actually spent around 4 hrs in the place, so many little bits 'n' bob(bins)


----------



## wherever i may roam (Sep 26, 2012)

NICE..

Good to see this place open again....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 26, 2012)

Great pics! Its a nice mooch around here, even though the floors are a bit dodgy in places


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 26, 2012)

sonyes said:


> We saw a couple of smaller machines in the basement, but the big ornate ones have disappeared!  but still, like you say, a very nice 'splore. This was a bit of a last minute thing tbh, but glad we made it!



I reckon they'll still be there ... I'd be very, very surprised if not


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 26, 2012)

*Very, VERY nice that...*


----------



## peanuts (Sep 26, 2012)

a lot of the more valuable and unusual machinery was moved last year to protect it from pikeys 

if you realy want info on this place contact bungle666 he used to work there


----------



## wolfism (Sep 26, 2012)

Nicely done, you captured the grittiness well…



sonyes said:


> Couldn't find the carding machines which have been on some previous pix, albeit from a while ago, though did find the rollers, so maybe someone has been away with them



I was at Bailey Mill a few days ago too, and the basement is virtually empty, so it looks like the carding machines have been dismantled and removed… leaving just a few carding rolls in the corner.


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 26, 2012)

great pics and report.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great pics! Its a nice mooch around here, even though the floors are a bit dodgy in places



Yea especially as you get higher up, the top floor in particular is on the verge of collapse at the far corner! Tread carefully! 



Judderman62 said:


> I reckon they'll still be there ... I'd be very, very surprised if not



As you will see from peanuts post pal, they big machines have gone! Grrrr would've been nice to see these! 



peanuts said:


> a lot of the more valuable and unusual machinery was moved last year to protect it from pikeys
> 
> if you realy want info on this place contact bungle666 he used to work there



Cheers bud, thanks for confirming that they have actually been removed, as there was one part we couldn't access so was thinking they may have been in there, evidently not! 



wolfism said:


> Nicely done, you captured the grittiness well…
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Bailey Mill a few days ago too, and the basement is virtually empty, so it looks like the carding machines have been dismantled and removed… leaving just a few carding rolls in the corner.



Yea it's a shame, they would have made some great shots! I saw the carding rolls, and one smaller machine, that's about it


----------



## Fiverdog (Sep 27, 2012)

Great pics - way better than mine (even with a tripod) lol Really enjoyed this visit, more interesting stuff than the previous ones I've done. T'was a bit scarey up in the roof but worth it for the "chair" shot. Definitely going to revisit!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Fiverdog said:


> Great pics - way better than mine (even with a tripod) lol Really enjoyed this visit, more interesting stuff than the previous ones I've done. T'was a bit scarey up in the roof but worth it for the "chair" shot. Definitely going to revisit!



Thanks, but I'm sure your shots are great!! I don't know what it is but I can't be bothered with the Tripod, I must have a steady hand  

Did you manage a good one of the chair? Mine was alright, but nothing special


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great report and photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 27, 2012)

Cracking pictures and report, does look to be a big place one to have a look at me thinks thanks for posting .


----------



## sonyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Cracking pictures and report, does look to be a big place one to have a look at me thinks thanks for posting .



It's defo worth a look mate, still plenty of stuff in the old office etc, and some lovely wicker baskets etc. Nice relaxed mooch too! 

Enjoy


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 28, 2012)

Lucky Pants said:


> Cracking pictures and report, does look to be a big place one to have a look at me thinks thanks for posting .



Next time your up this way we should have a mooch, i wouldnt mind going again


----------



## jjstenso (Sep 28, 2012)

The carding machines are in the basement.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 29, 2012)

Quality mate!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2012)

Some proper lovely remnants left behind. Beautiful photos as usual.


----------



## chapmand (Sep 30, 2012)

captured the place really well, some awesome photos there. Enjoyed looking through the pictures


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 30, 2012)

fantastic shots mate! Luv the processing too adds real depth, nicely done

looks like a great explore, luv these old mills wiv brick chimneys, good eye for detail wiv the wool shots....wish they had these kinda places nearer to me!!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 30, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> fantastic shots mate! Luv the processing too adds real depth, nicely done
> 
> looks like a great explore, luv these old mills wiv brick chimneys, good eye for detail wiv the wool shots....wish they had these kinda places nearer to me!!



Cheers mate! There are loads around here, but TBH they all begin to look the same......I crying out for a Manor or Hospital to do lol


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy to report the carding machines are still ALL there, intact and as impressive as the first time I saw them


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 13, 2012)

brilliant images, looks like a great place! thanks for sharing


----------



## sonyes (Nov 14, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> Happy to report the carding machines are still ALL there, intact and as impressive as the first time I saw them



Yes thankfully they are!! Thanks for showing us mate, was a good day when all said and done, seeing the machines was defo the highlight!

Hope to have many more 'splores together


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 14, 2012)

Very welcome sir and good meeting you guys too.

Oh yes sure we'll hook up some more


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> Happy to report the carding machines are still ALL there, intact and as impressive as the first time I saw them



They are still there, but not as intact as they were even 2 years ago, many of the cogs have been removed from the sides of the machines, possibly during this year I'd say as I was suprised how much of the carding machines had actually gone when I was last in. 

Sad to see really, I am in and out of here fairly often and have watched it slowly get trashed, this report shows there are some bits of interest, but for me the camera has stayed in my bag the last couple of times! Was lucky enough to see this mill when it was still working.


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 14, 2012)

Didn't notice any missing cogs but then I didn't inspect each individual machine closely lol


----------



## skankypants (Nov 14, 2012)

This is top notch...you realy know ur stuff,and to capture shots,and make a quality report...hats off...realy well done...


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> Didn't notice any missing cogs but then I didn't inspect each individual machine closely lol



Possibly they weren't there when you first visited so nothing to miss? lol 

Here's a pic of the carding machines http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4760204201/ They were like this up to a couple of years a go, all the cogs and drive belts are now gone from all the machines.

I have seen lots go from this place over the years!


----------



## Stussy (Nov 15, 2012)

Excellent report, cracking pics, looks like a really good day out!


----------



## sonyes (Nov 21, 2012)

The Lone Ranger said:


> They are still there, but not as intact as they were even 2 years ago, many of the cogs have been removed from the sides of the machines, possibly during this year I'd say as I was suprised how much of the carding machines had actually gone when I was last in.
> 
> Sad to see really, I am in and out of here fairly often and have watched it slowly get trashed, this report shows there are some bits of interest, but for me the camera has stayed in my bag the last couple of times! Was lucky enough to see this mill when it was still working.




I was astonished to see the machines, having been previously and 'missed' them!! Fortunately thanks to Judderman62, I was able to finally see these.

I couldn't tell you if any bits were in fact missing, i was just so happy to see them there in the first place, definitely makes this place worth visiting. 

I would've loved to have seen the place maybe 2 yrs previous, I bet it was even more impressive. 

Carl.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 22, 2012)

I love the writing on the envelope!


----------



## sonyes (Nov 22, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I love the writing on the envelope!



Yea looks good that doesn't it........I tried a little 'ageing' on it to attempt to recreate the 'time' haha....not sure if it works or not?!?! Hope you are both well bud


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 22, 2012)

I liked the effect a lot. Yes we're both doing great thanks. Seem to have put that nasty infection to bed at long last which I got in that Madge fort in the spring. Jeeze, I don't want anything like that again, I seemed to feel crappy forever afterwards. Hope you got the message about the Crimbo p*ss up date? 

On a different note, that mill looks superb. You know we aren't into industrial but that has alot to offer. Great work.


----------



## sonyes (Nov 22, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I liked the effect a lot. Yes we're both doing great thanks. Seem to have put that nasty infection to bed at long last which I got in that Madge fort in the spring. Jeeze, I don't want anything like that again, I seemed to feel crappy forever afterwards. Hope you got the message about the Crimbo p*ss up date?
> 
> On a different note, that mill looks superb. You know we aren't into industrial but that has alot to offer. Great work.



Ah glad you've shaken it off!! 

Cheers, you know me and 'messing' with pics, I do like a little experimentation! Thanks for your kind words!  

No didn't get one about the date bud, last thing i heard you were just sorting it out......ohhhh let me know


----------

